# Geographica;l Argument In A Coffee Shop



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Please excuse this excruciating example of punography :


Geographical argument in a coffee shop .

Waitress : Hawaii, sir, you must be Hungary

Gent: Yes, Siam. But I can't Romania here long . 

Venice lunch ready ?

Watress : I'll Rissia table. What'll you have? Aix?

Gent: Whatever's ready . But can't Jamaica cook hurry ?

Waitress : Odessa laugh ! But Alaska. 

Gent: And put a little sugar in my Java. 











Waitress : Don't you be Sicily. Sweden it yourself !

I'm only here to Serbia.

Gent: Denmark my check and call the Bosphorous. 

I hope he'll Kenya .

I don't Bolivia know who I am . 

Waitress : Canada noise ! I don't Caribean. 

You sure Ararat !

Gent: Samoa your wisecracks . What's got India ?

Do you think this arguing Alps business ?

Be Nice !

Waitress : Don't Kiev me that Boulogne ! 

Alamein do ! S'pain in the neck !

Pay your check and beat it ! Abyssinia ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Punography will continue, after this brief interlude.


----------

